# "Summertime girls got it goin' on" Tutorial! ((PIC HEAVY))



## kattybadatty (Jan 7, 2008)

With all this cold weather upon us, I decided to make a tutorial on one of my FAVE summer looks! (Only a couple months away, right?!!) So here goes Tutorial Part Deux....

Start with a CLEAN FACE!






First, I started with putting MAC Oil Control Lotion over the entire face.





Apply with fingers, in circular motion.





Next, I dabbed a bit of Smashbox Photo Finish on my cheeks, under my eyes, and on my forehead.





Again, apply in circular motion.





Because I have excema(sp) I put Maybelline color corrector on my cheeks, aside my nose, and over a scar I have, to get rid of redness.





(I'm a monster! ahhhh)





Next, I applied Select SPF 15 in NC 37 all over the face, down to the collar bone, with MAC's 190SE brush.









Concealor comes next. I put a little bit of MAC select cover-up in NC 30 under my eyes, above my eyes, a little on my cheeks, and on my lips, with MAC's 242SE brush.













This is how scary I look! I look like a corpse.....eep!


Then I apply MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC 40 with MAC's 134 brush all over the face and neck for even coverage.









Eyebrows. I apply MAC's Brow Shader in Buttery/Blonde Taupe over the entire eyebrow, giving a nice arch and shape. I use a smashbox liner brush for this.










This is what it should look like so far....






Then, I apply a dab of Bare Canvas paint on each eye and blend with my fingertip.









Now for Color!
I put a little Aquadisiac on my inner corner and lid. Don't put too much, this is just to get the color started!





Next, I added Electric Eel to the center of the lid and a little above, with Smashbox #26 brush. Apply a decent amount of this, but do NOT blend yet!










This is how it should loook....






Finally, I put Blue Storm on the outer crease and lid, with Sephora's blending brush. This adds the darkness that gives the eye depth and shape.









Now, using MAC's 224SE brush, I blended all the colors together. I added a little more Electric Eel to the middle for a brighter effect.





Next, Liner. Apply a small amount of MAC's Blacktrack Fluidline to the line of the eye, and wing outward. Try not to put TOO much on, so you do not take away from the color and blending technique.









Apply a small amount of Electric Eel underneath the eye, for a smoky/bluuuuue effect. I used a sephora liner/brow brush.




Now, apply fluidline under the eye.

Apply Smashbox's Bronzer/Contour to the cheekbones, sides of the nose, temples, chin, and jawline. This will minimize double-chins, and give you a sun-kissed look! I use a kabuki brush for this: it blends well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Then, With any standard blush brush, apply Revlon's Golden Affair #435 to the apples of the cheek, drawing upward toward the hairline. Apply on temples, aside nose, and under chin.









You're looking TANNER already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, for the sun-kissed GLOWING look, apply a small amount of L'Oreal Glam Bronze right under the eyes/above the cheek bones, on the temples, and on the nose going upward toward the forehead. This will definitely highlight your bone structure, and give you the "just-came-from-the-beach" look we all want this time of year! ( atleast us on the East coast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )









To finish the eyes, first, curl baby, curl!





Then, apply a decent amount of Maybelline New York Intense XXL mascara in Very Black to the upper and lower lashes.





Now, apply MAC's lip pencil in Spice. Make sure to make the line thin, and natural looking.





Using smashbox's Perfect Pout pallet, apply over the entire lip.









We're done! GO out there and let everyone be jealous of your sun-kissed cheeks and sultry lips


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! i absolutly love this look and the tutorial is amazing and very detailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait to see more tuts from you x


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks so much! You are so beautiful! I can't wait for more! I'm definatly gonna try this! Thanks hunnieee!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 7, 2008)

freakin amazing!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 7, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, this is gorgeous!  Love it!  Thanks so much for the tut!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 7, 2008)

You are amazing!  Your contouring is just beautiful!  Keep them coming


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 7, 2008)

yay! I'm so glad everyone is enjoying these - any further suggestions? Does anyone know if I'm allowed to submit more than one tutorial into contests?


----------



## delidee32 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous, love the tut


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoooottt!!!! oh nd since you asked im pretty sure you can only have one tutorial in the contest at a time...but this is super hotttt lol


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 8, 2008)

wonderful ur soo good at tuts, u should enter the contest u will surely win thanks!!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love this! Yeah keep your tuts coming please!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_yay! I'm so glad everyone is enjoying these - any further suggestions? Does anyone know if I'm allowed to submit more than one tutorial into contests?_

 
Yes, one per month.

This tut is gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 8, 2008)

i like it.. great colors


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 8, 2008)

Very pretty!! Thanks for this great tut!


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing tutorial!!! I´m so jealous of your clear skin and the shape of your eyes. It´s not hard looking sexy with those eyes and full lips of yours. Damn woman, and your makeup skills rock!
Please keep doing more tuts!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

you are so gorgeous, i swear you have the best features!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 8, 2008)

gorgeoussssssss!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG, this is gorgeous, girl. You rock. I love, love your tuts and techniques. They are just so neat and amazing. Too bad you can only enter the contest once per month. Hope you'll win


----------



## nny999o (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! this is one of my first posts, even though i've been roaming forever!!! I LOVE this look.  I just love how your face looks so flawless and glow-y....I'm gonna try this!!!


----------



## entipy (Jan 9, 2008)

This is a great tut, and I just continue to be amazed at your stunning beauty!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks so much!! voteeeeee lol


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow!  This is gorgeous.  You have an amazing technique with every aspect of makeup.  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2008)

Man your skills!!! It looks like an airbrushed magazine cover!! You look amazing and you are super talented. I love your tutorials!!


----------



## nyrak (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2008)

double post


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 12, 2008)

You look _amazing_ in this. Good tut on placement of bronzer!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!! This is absolutely fab! You look awesome even without makeup but WOW I can't even tell you how much I love this!, Def my FAV tutorial! Thanks so much for posting it!!


----------



## nellpanda (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow! I absolutely love this look.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 13, 2008)

perfect contouring I lovvvvvveeee it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

wow!!! this is beautiful. i love your contouring. i wish i could pull this off!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 13, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, you look fabolous! In the last few pics you look like a model, I especially love the 4th from the bottom. Great tut!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

omg i love it! ur amazing!


----------



## eiukie (Jan 13, 2008)

you are so gorgeous, i have to try this.


----------



## CSteen85 (Jan 13, 2008)

I rarely comment on tutorials, but I had to for this one.  
A) I hope you model, because you should.
B) Your contouring skills are flawless.
C) You really made wonderful use of all that color!

I would really love it if you could do an entire tutorial on just contouring one day! 

Thank you so much! Love it all!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CSteen85* 

 
_I rarely comment on tutorials, but I had to for this one.  
A) I hope you model, because you should.
B) Your contouring skills are flawless.
C) You really made wonderful use of all that color!

I would really love it if you could do an entire tutorial on just contouring one day! 

Thank you so much! Love it all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yay! I'm so glad you all like it!

In response...
A) I have been doing professional modeling since 2003. And I teach runway/cosmetics classes at a modeling agency/school. I love it! Definitely my passion...

B )Thank you! I will definitely do a contouring/blush tut as soon as possible!

C) Color is my new thing! I'm always going back to neutrals... but color is SO much fun, and there's so much you can do! I will keep them coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for looking!!!!


----------



## catNloco2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, I absolutely LOVE this tutorial.  You look beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 14, 2008)

gorgeous tutorial!


----------



## star1692 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is absolutely amazing girl!!!  I love the detail and placement of the colors.  You have the most amazing lips!  Your absolutely gorgeous and soo talented.  Hugs!!!!


----------



## kokometro (Jan 14, 2008)

more more more!! I'm doing this one tomarrow! OMG


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 17, 2008)

This is really really great!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 18, 2008)

I love your work. Please show us some more.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

you're pretty without makeup & gorgeous with it! pretty blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can imagine silvery blues looking nice with your pale skin


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it!!! Im def going to go get that bronzer..thanks!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 18, 2008)

The cheeks are HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Love the tutorial - you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## flossy (Feb 20, 2008)

I love this! Your contouring/blush application is amazing. I'm envious of your skills!


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my oh my! i was missing your makeup. Ur just beautiful, and your foundation application is FLAWLESS!!!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 20, 2008)

wow i really like this tutorial, thanks for posting!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

oo pretty !! good job .. nice tutorial!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 20, 2008)

I love it, you have beautiful cheeck bones


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 23, 2008)

You are stunning and I love your contouring techniques


----------



## lustless (Feb 23, 2008)

You are so beautiful! I love this look. So summery!


----------



## amalie rafisura (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a very nice look. Summery and SULTRY all at the same time. Great work!


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 28, 2008)

I probably really late and wrong but i love it and i the only one who remember that LFO song "summergirls" DAMN where did all the boy bands go but i digress lol.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 29, 2008)

i love this, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 29, 2008)

that's amazing... i love ur face MU application!!!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

Can yous ay amazing!? I love this look! I'm trying it


----------



## rachie1287 (Apr 1, 2008)

honestly amazing tutorial! i just went to sephora and bought the smashbox contour! LOVE IT<3. please do a tutorial on just contouring and highlighting cuz you do it GREAT! keep it up girl


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 2, 2008)

wow! great job!


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

oh wow. i LOVE the cheeks!


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow you are really detailed plus it looks really good. Luv that!!!


----------

